# Multiple inputs in single monitor... is it possible?



## benihana99

Quick question.

I have an Acer 22' monitor, and it has both a DVI input and a VGA input. I use the VGA input for my computer. However, i also use the DVI input for my Xbox 360. Currently, to switch from computer to Xbox, i turn off the computer and monitor, remove the VGA cable (coming from the tower) from the monitor's back panel, and plug in the DVI input from the Xbox. I was wondering if, since the xbox and computer use different inputs on the monitor, i could have both devices plugged in to the monitor at the same time and use a button on the monitor or something to switch between the two.

EDIT: Problem Solved... there is a menu for selecting input. Yay!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm surprised there isn't a button you can simpky press to switch between the two. I tried hooking up my desktop and laptop to the same monitor (DVI and VGA) on my 22" ViewSonic and all I had to do was press the source button to switch between the two.


----------



## benihana99

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a button you can simpky press to switch between the two. I tried hooking up my desktop and laptop to the same monitor (DVI and VGA) on my 22" ViewSonic and all I had to do was press the source button to switch between the two.



i think there may be a way, but i have lost the original documentation... i will check to see if i can get a manual off Acer's website that explains the features.

thank you!


----------



## benihana99

problem solved.
i found the PDF manual at Acer's site and found that there is a menu for selecting input. I never famaliarized myself with the front buttons when i bought the monitor, so i didnt realize this was an easy thing to do. thanks for your help!


----------



## N3crosis

0.0 you can do that?!?!!?!? I'd love to hook up my 360 to the monitor I'm getting for Christmas. Do most monitors have this feature?


----------



## Intel_man

Flar0n said:


> 0.0 you can do that?!?!!?!? I'd love to hook up my 360 to the monitor I'm getting for Christmas. Do most monitors have this feature?



My LG has that feature. Umm.. it usually depends though. Most monitors switch from Analog or Digital Signals so technically yes, you can switch between consoles to PC.


----------



## shawnmh

my monitor (hp w2007) has an option as soon as you hit menu to change video input, id say mess around with your menu a bit..  Your monitor should automaticlly check for a signal, so you should be able to just turn one of them off and it should automatically bring up the one that is on


----------

